# [EVDL] Curtis Fuel Gauge - how it works



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

To your point about the single battery connection: I just wrote to
Curtis about that issue, is it the first battery or the whole pack.

Curtis responded: You are correct in your assumption. In our industry
a battery is referred to as the entire string of individual cells
making up the 'battery'.

-----Original Message-----
To: [email protected]
Subject: CURTIS Model 900 R Installation Question

This is taken from the installation section of the manual on your web site:

Document number "WEB 53006B pdf.pdf"

>Connecting Model 900R
>CURTIS Model 900 R fits into a dash-panel cutout
>measuring 2 1/16 " (52 mm). The unit's positive (+)
>terminal connects to the first battery positive (+) terminal
>closest to the battery. The unit's negative (-) terminal
>connects to the first battery negative (-) terminal closest
>to the battery.Wiring must go directly to the battery.
>Do not route through the key switch or contactors.
>The LED display will always be "ON."

The connection reference to the "first battery" positive and negative
makes it sound like your only connecting to ONE battery. But, I assume
you need to connect to the very most positive and most negative to
measure the total traction battery pack voltage.

Can you help me understand this please?
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Robert Chew wrote:
> >> Anyone know how the curtis fuel gauge works? Does it use the sag
> >> in the voltage of the battery pack to somehow determine the Ah
> >> removed?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

